# Flames custom



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Can you draw a design for a custom rod like a tattoo? I would like a custom rod made with flames going up it but i can not find anything close to what im looking for. I saw some that had feathers in them that looked ok but not exactly what im looking for. Anyone think they have ever seen a rod like this before that i could use as a starting point?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

About the only way to get flames would be through marbling, I have seen one that looked like flames pretty well, I'll try to find a picture


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

http://www.rodbuilding.org/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/11360
http://www.rodbuilding.org/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/10579


----------



## blaminack (Apr 10, 2009)

You should try water transfer imagining. It involves laying down a film on your piece that is very resistant to wear and conforms to what ever you want. I have seen guns and fishing rods, reels and all kinds of other things. I have seen flame patterns that look like airbrushing work of the new style flame jobs that you see on custom cars.


----------



## blaminack (Apr 10, 2009)

http://www.hydroimaging.com/


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I have been messing around with water transfer printing on blanks for about a year now, the biggest problem is usually blank size. A lot of patterns will not work on smaller blanks or just dont look right on a round surface. It is an awesome idea and concept. I will try to find some of my sample blanks and post some pics. Another thing is that the blank has to be painted before the transfer is put on. I am not sure how durable it will be on a salt water rod


----------



## blaminack (Apr 10, 2009)

http://www.hydrodipping.com/Abstract-Custom/index.html#10

Yeah, I would like to see them! I find this an interesting idea.


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

The second link posted is exactly what i was looking for thanks tacpayne and blaminack for ideas.


----------

